# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  Gather some info that might be usefull for everyone serious discussion

## sweetsnoopy99

morning people,
i have read the educational thread and members cycles results and as 1st cycle i saw some people would use Test Cyp 500mg/wk,test ent 400mg/week,some go for test -e 250 mg/ 2xweek for 10 weeks,also i checked someone said i go for Test Prop 150mg...etc 
different people with different Dose and different period...some goes for 2 weeks,some 10 and some 6,what i wanna know  that period depends on what?(Goal,BF,wight or what)
the amount such as 250,400,150 mg the dose depends on what?(bodyfat,Goal,Workout experience ,type of the gear such as test E,test C ..etc or just lsn to a friend or dealer advice
for the pct does dose, it depends on what also?
what i want to know from those question above that what the factors that make u choose the dose,period and type of steroids?
i know this is so much to ask,but i just want gather some information and get some answers by users,trainers,moderators and even people whose just gathering info`s like me 
thanks & hope to get something even your own view point would be appreciated
i might be a lil bit slow in reply as i would be at collage...
peace

----------


## dooie

> morning people,
> i have read the educational thread and members cycles results and as 1st cycle i saw some people would use Test Cyp 500mg/wk,test ent 400mg/week,some go for test -e 250 mg/ 2xweek for 10 weeks,also i checked someone said i go for Test Prop 150mg...etc
> different people with different Dose and different period...some goes for 2 weeks,some 10 and some 6,what i wanna know that period depends on what?(Goal,BF,wight or what)
> the amount such as 250,400,150 mg the dose depends on what?(bodyfat,Goal,Workout experience ,type of the gear such as test E,test C ..etc or just lsn to a friend or dealer advice
> for the pct does dose, it depends on what also?
> what i want to know from those question above that what the factors that make u choose the dose,period and type of steroids ?
> i know this is so much to ask,but i just want gather some information and get some answers by users,trainers,moderators and even people whose just gathering info`s like me
> thanks & hope to get something even your own view point would be appreciated
> i might be a lil bit slow in reply as i would be at collage...
> peace


Test Cyp 500mg/wk = test -e 250 mg/ 2xweek. You would inject cyp 2x per week also at 250mg every 3.5 days. Test Prop is a shorter ester so u need to inject more frequently so 150mg every other day = roughly 500mg a week! 

For testosterone , usually your diet depends on whether the cycle will be a bulk or cut! As prop is a short ester, it kicks in quicker therefore you don't have to run it as long as test e or c! Test e would be a minimum of 10week cycle.

Pct dose only depends on length of cycle and how many compounds you ran in your cycle.
There are certain compounds that are better for bulking and certain ones better for cutting, some are really harsh so ppl run them for a shorter period of time,
There u go

----------


## sweetsnoopy99

> Test Cyp 500mg/wk = test -e 250 mg/ 2xweek. You would inject cyp 2x per week also at 250mg every 3.5 days. Test Prop is a shorter ester so u need to inject more frequently so 150mg every other day = roughly 500mg a week! 
> 
> For testosterone , usually your diet depends on whether the cycle will be a bulk or cut! As prop is a short ester, it kicks in quicker therefore you don't have to run it as long as test e or c! Test e would be a minimum of 10week cycle.
> 
> Pct dose only depends on length of cycle and how many compounds you ran in your cycle.
> There are certain compounds that are better for bulking and certain ones better for cutting, some are really harsh so ppl run them for a shorter period of time,
> There u go


So for Test C minimum cycle is 10 weeks, what if the user shortened the period to 8 weeks or 6 weeks or extended to 10 or or 12 week?

Lets Talk bulking for bulking how long is the best period? BIG Bulking?
i know diet will play big roll on this but for 2000 calories per day,doesn't seems bad idea for high metabolism person

for Pct actually is it a good idea to stack (anti estrogen,Testosterone booster and growth-hormone-boosters )supplements to the Pct cycle

----------


## sweetsnoopy99

that what i found ( Cypionate 100mg X 10amp)
and
(Testosterone Enanthe250mg X10amp)
question:Is that mean that For Test C it has to be injected five time to equals 500mg/wk?
and Test E it has to be 250mg it has to be injected twice a week to equals 500 mg?
i know before do anything it should be diet ,diet and diet then gears,but is it harm to add more calories really more calories while running the cycle ?

----------


## big88sub

Test c or test e you won't start seeing or feeling result until around six weeks. Diet is going to play a huge role in your gains and as far as 2000 cals try like 3500 or 4000 if you can choke enough food down and its not bk for every meal it's chicken and oats and greens. You will probably get a lot of your answers figured out a lot faster if you are to go through this site and search for everything you have a question about. It's typically mg equal to MP3 so 250mgs would be 1ml

----------


## dooie

> So for Test C minimum cycle is 10 weeks, what if the user shortened the period to 8 weeks or 6 weeks or extended to 10 or or 12 week?
> 
> Lets Talk bulking for bulking how long is the best period? BIG Bulking?
> i know diet will play big roll on this but for 2000 calories per day,doesn't seems bad idea for high metabolism person
> 
> for Pct actually is it a good idea to stack (anti estrogen,Testosterone booster and growth-hormone-boosters )supplements to the Pct cycle


If u shorten it, you will not get as good results as it takes at least 4 weeks to kick in! 12 weeks is a normal newbie cycle
Best bulking period is the same for cutting, it's all about your calorie intake!
2000cals is shit all, I can nearly do that in one meal! U need to learn to eat properly before u even think about juice, to be 100kgs u need to eat like a person that weighs 100kgs! If u have a fast metabolism, u need to eat more cals, u sound like your young, and light? What are your stats? I would eat around 4000cals if I was a hard gainer!
Test boosters and GH boosters are a load of shit! AIs and SERMS is what you'll need for PCT

1ml = 250mg therefore 2ml a week
1ml = 100mg therefore 5ml a week for 500mg

----------


## sweetsnoopy99

i guess i will move to nutrition Thread .. but thanks....what u guys wrote above...helps lot

----------


## sweetsnoopy99

i know that i am asking too much,i really know that but can u help me with any meal plan from you,am quite tall 188Cm and 82 and i need to add some more,any meals plan if u can u seems good...

----------


## dooie

> i know that i am asking too much,i really know that but can u help me with any meal plan from you,am quite tall 188Cm and 82 and i need to add some more,any meals plan if u can u seems good...


U need to put on a lot more weight naturally before you even start thinking about AAS mate!

As for diet, base your diet around whole foods, if you can't grow it, dont eat it!

Proteins: lean meat, chicken breast, turkey breast, tuna, fish, soy, eggs, protein powder etc
Carbs: no need for sugars, so eat complex carbs like; oats, rice(brown), pasta, potatoes (sweet) green veggies!
Fats: avocado, olive oil, nuts(almonds) EFAs etc

If you eat these you will do very well
I'm not writing you a diet out, if u go into the nutrition forum, copy someone else's diet and change it!
At 188cm and 82kilo, It wouldn't hurt to get 50% protein 30% carbs and 20% fat
Do some research and post up your diet! Then we will fix it from there

----------


## sweetsnoopy99

Thanks everyone....

----------

